# JD 185 Hydro



## Spike38 (Jun 30, 2011)

Hello,
I have a JD 185 Hydro which has been a great little tractor. I now have a serious problem. The transaxle has failed and it will no longer operate. I have after some investigation come to the conclusion that it needs replaced. Current transaxle is the Peerless transmission. My question is will the later Sundstrand transaxle that was also offered thru the years fit with out to much trouble. Also what model is the peerless trans used in the 185 Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Mike


----------

